# A great oil for open gear lathes



## Jim Dobson (Oct 15, 2014)

My lathe is open geared (Sieg C6 / Grizzly G0516 / Hare & Forbes AL-60 ) and you can see it running with a new gear oil CRC TAC2 
 that I applied 6 weeks ago. Open gears can be a little noisy, this oil has made a big difference to the sound of the gears. You can 
 see the 'web' that this sticky oil makes in the video below. That's there as soon as I start the lathe and its been on now for 6 weeks. 
 I'm not sure how long it will stay 'webbing' but that was just a couple of seconds of spray. Incredible stuff! 

Here's the video of the 'web' that is created by the spray oil -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqVK729YhwE


Here's the can -


----------



## Hardly (Oct 15, 2014)

I have always just used a small brush with differential gear lube. That stuff would be a lot easier to use. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## iron man (Oct 15, 2014)

STP seems to work about the same way.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 15, 2014)

iron man said:


> STP seems to work about the same way.



Yes, and I put pure STP in the gear box of my 4 X 6 Import cut-off saw about 25 years ago. And the worm and sector are still good today. The gear box should have failed by now, that is one of their weak links. Guess STP is good for some stuff? And look at the pic again. I can see a STP logo in the backround. How funny!


----------



## hman (Oct 15, 2014)

That webbing is absolutely incredible!  At first I thought you had some kind of tan plastic (shields?) next to your gears!!!  And just think how much cleaner the inside of your gear case will be, now that the oil is staying put instead of being flung off!

Gotta get me some o' that good stuff, too.  Thanks!


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 15, 2014)

Hardly said:


> I have always just used a small brush with differential gear lube. That stuff would be a lot easier to use. Thanks for posting that.



Your welcome Hardly.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 15, 2014)

hman said:


> That webbing is absolutely incredible!  At first I thought you had some kind of tan plastic (shields?) next to your gears!!!  And just think how much cleaner the inside of your gear case will be, now that the oil is staying put instead of being flung off!
> 
> Gotta get me some o' that good stuff, too.  Thanks!



Cheers John I am amazed with this stuff and the way it sticks and causes that 'web' effect.


----------



## george wilson (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn't read the post carefully enough,and couldn't at first figure out what that plastic looking thing was connecting the gears!! Where can you buy that stuff?


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 15, 2014)

I have been using motorcycle chain lube for years witch is tha same thing. Any motorcycle shop will have it.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 16, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> I have been using motorcycle chain lube for years witch is tha same thing. Any motorcycle shop will have it.



I've used motor cycle chain lube myself for years as well, never have I had that sticky 'web' like you see in the video before.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 16, 2014)

george wilson said:


> I didn't read the post carefully enough,and couldn't at first figure out what that plastic looking thing was connecting the gears!! Where can you buy that stuff?



George, I Googled and found this (which I think is the U.S) -

http://www.crcindustries.com/ei/


----------



## mcostello (Oct 16, 2014)

Does the product make You wear that white thing on Your hand when using it?


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 16, 2014)

mcostello said:


> Does the product make You wear that white thing on Your hand when using it?




Lol no, that bandage is covering up twelve stitches I recieved from a spinning piece of square metal I was drilling through but stupidly holding with my hand.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 16, 2014)

Just a friendly reminder when using this stuff and the environment it’s going to be used in. I guess you could call it like fly paper or better yet like grit paper. And so grit, chips, swarf or whatever that meets up with it is going to stay with the sticky stuff and it’s all going to become like an abrasive goo to your equipment…Good Luck, Dave


----------



## fastback (Oct 16, 2014)

I have been using a bicycle spray lube which seems to work well, but I am always willing to try something new.  I checked and found that Granger sells it for around $18.00 per can.  Next time I get down there I'll pick up a can.


Paul


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 16, 2014)

chips&more said:


> Just a friendly reminder when using this stuff and the environment it’s going to be used in. I guess you could call it like fly paper or better yet like grit paper. And so grit, chips, swarf or whatever that meets up with it is going to stay with the sticky stuff and it’s all going to become like an abrasive goo to your equipment…Good Luck, Dave



All oils and greases are sticky by there very nature (lots of posters are using bike chain lubes already) I don't think this will wear my gears out anymore than any other oil and grease. I think exactly the opposite, but chips&more YMMV for sure.

Uses (on the can)  -

CRC TAC 2 is ideal for all types of chain drives, all types of open gears, industrial machinery, car wash equipment,
bottling plant, hoists, conveyors, fork lifts, tractors, farm equipment, earth moving equipment, mining industry, cement trucks, plant operations, harsh marine environments etc


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 16, 2014)

My concern with that stuff would be that if it stays in place on the gears for months without  dripping off or getting flung off any swarf that gets into it may also stay.  When oil gets flung off or dribbles away it takes any swarf it has acquired with it and I replace it with new clean oil.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 16, 2014)

When I used to ride motorcycles I used the chainlube made for them. While the chain was always oiley it never got gritty from dirt or sand, and I did alot of off road riding. That is why I use it on my atlas lathe gear train.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 16, 2014)

While the stuff posted looks pretty cool it still looks far to messy for me. I didn't like even using tbe littlest amount of thick gear oil also.



kd4gij said:


> When I used to ride motorcycles I used the chainlube made for them. While the chain was always oiley it never got gritty from dirt or sand, and I did alot of off road riding. That is why I use it on my atlas lathe gear train.



Same here, I use a motorcycle chain lube for my open spur gears. Motul chain lube to be exact, it's not an oily type lube, it dries to a wax, doesn't attract dust/dirt. It was just some stuff I had left over & tried it. Works great & is all I use now, no mess, no need to reapply often cause it doesn't fling. They have similar type lubes for bicycle chains. Oh & the Motul works great on chains too, who woulda thought?


----------



## jocat54 (Oct 16, 2014)

I used some chainsaw lube and it seemed to work pretty good.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 17, 2014)

jocat54 said:


> I used some chainsaw lube and it seemed to work pretty good.



Yep anything works, just that I found this stuff makes the gears incredibly more quiet.


----------

